# 277Rl 2013 - Loaded To The Max - Need To Beef Up Suspension



## AlreadyGone (Dec 1, 2015)

Took delivery of our brand new TT in Feb 2013, shortly after which, we headed out on a 8k trip to Wyoming. All went well with no break downs other than a leaky tire, fixed at a camp ground. I decided to stop at a CAT scale on the way home do some discovery on the loaded trailer. I discovered that we were loaded, almost to the pound, to the trailer GVWR of 8800 lb. This didn't give me warm fuzzies, but, since we had no abnormal tire wear, I decided to just be as economical as possible when it came to loading for future trips. We have since dragged the trailer another 12k miles around the country with no major issues other than some minor abnormal tire wear.

I have since become more uncomfortable with this condition. I have been towing TTs and large boats for 30 years and have never been on the side of the road due to a trailer break down. I don't think this record will continue unless I improve some weight margins. The interstate system in this country is broken and beats the hell out of a trailer. Sooner or later something is gonna put me on the side of the road.

The trailer comes stock with Al Ko Kober 4400# axles, 15 inch, 6 lug rims, and Trailer King ST 225/75R15 tires. I am thinking of replacing the shackle system with the Dexter EZ flex kit, replacing the leaf springs with 5 leaf and going to better tire is a good start. What else...

Any opinions, suggestions or experiences from others that have a similar trailer would be much appreciated. I am sure there must be other 277RL owners that have found the 1100 lb payload capacity (this includes batteries, propane tanks, holding tank contents etc) to be very inadequate.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Your right that some of the payload capacities are too low. For the 2014 model years, Keystone managed to raise the payload capacity on most Outbacks. There are multiple factors used to calculate the GVWR by the manufacturer. Springs, axles, lugs, shackles, spring equilizers, wheels, tires, brakes, and frame to name a few. There is nothing you can do to officially raise the GVWR from what is stated on the sticker. Since you're pushing the GVWR, it would be a good idea upgrade the weak points. Those would be the springs, axle equilizer, shackles, and the tires to lesser extent. Also check out the Mor Ryde spring equalizers and wet bolt system.

Todd


----------



## AlreadyGone (Dec 1, 2015)

Todd&Regan said:


> Your right that some of the payload capacities are too low. For the 2014 model years, Keystone managed to raise the payload capacity on most Outbacks. There are multiple factors used to calculate the GVWR by the manufacturer. Springs, axles, lugs, shackles, spring equilizers, wheels, tires, brakes, and frame to name a few. There is nothing you can do to officially raise the GVWR from what his stated on the sticker. Since you're pushing the GVWR, it would be a good idea upgrade the weak points. Those would be the springs, axle equilizer, shackles, and the tires to lesser extent. Also check out the Mor Ryde spring equalizers and wet bolt system.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for your input Todd. I am planning on doing everything you are suggesting. The Dexter EZ Flex includes the equalizer, shakles and, wet bolts at all connection points. Now, is there anything to worry about regarding making the ride too stiff by replacing the 4 leaf leaf springs with 5 leaf.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have a heavily loaded 277RL also. Already upgraded to Maaxis LR E tires with more capacity, and have been watching the shackles, etc. closely, and will upgrade at the first sign of wear. What worries me most is the 4400lb axles themselves - could your abnormal tire wear be attributable to a flexing or bent axle? If I ever have to upgrade the axles, I will go all the way and include 16" wheels - there appears to be plenty of room.


----------



## AlreadyGone (Dec 1, 2015)

Bill & Kate said:


> We have a heavily loaded @&&RL also. Already upgraded to Maaxis LR E tires with more capacity, and have been watching the shackles, etc. closely, and will upgrade at the first sign of wear. What worries me most is the 4400lb axles themselves - could your abnormal tire wear be attributable to a flexing or bent axle? If I ever have to upgrade the axles, I will go all the way and include 16" wheels - there appears to be plenty of room.


The ab tire wear is not unusual for a trailer (I'm pretty anal about watching the tires), but it could be. I can live with the tire wear. When loaded to the MAX though, much worse problems can put u roadside... in the middle of nowhere or on the side of one our busy interstates. That's what I'm trying to avoid.

If you put components in place, that will protect the minimally adequate axles, you might mitigate break down risks.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a little late to the game on this one, but I had the same problem as far as weight goes. I have a 301BQ with the same axles and noticed uneven tire wear and found a suspected bent axle. As I was already not impressed with the trailer's brakes or the minimally adequate axles, I went all in and had Mor/Ryde install their IS system (5500lbs axles) and electric over hydraulic disc brakes. Night and day difference, the trailer stops on a dime and takes less of a beating going down the highway. It was expensive, but I felt that throwing parts at the trailer to try and get it up to (my) snuff would be close to the same cost in time and parts.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> We have a heavily loaded 277RL also. Already upgraded to Maaxis LR E tires with more capacity, and have been watching the shackles, etc. closely, and will upgrade at the first sign of wear. What worries me most is the 4400lb axles themselves - could your abnormal tire wear be attributable to a flexing or bent axle? If I ever have to upgrade the axles, I will go all the way and include 16" wheels - there appears to be plenty of room.


This thread is a couple of years old, but I have an update. My previously mentioned Maaxis tires preformed very well since I installed them a couple of years ago, but I was starting to see more wear, not really excessive, but definitely uneven, on the inside edges, especially or the rear axle. Rotating the tires evened it up, but they were all wearing on the inside - I am pretty sure the 4400 pound axle was loosing its camber. The decision to upgrade was made after operator error resulted in me cutting a corner too tight and bouncing the left side axles through a drainage ditch. Now the tires were wearing excessively. I had the local shop install new 6000 lbs axles with 2900 lb 5 leaf springs with the E-Z Flex system including bronze bushings and wet bolts. (Going to 3000 lb springs would have required replacing spring hangers.) I also went with a new set of Goodyear Guardian LR-E tires, which have a higher speed rating than the Maaxis, and are made in the USA. It really didn't cost much more that replacement with duplicates would have, and a bonus is I end up with new 12x2 drums and brakes. I never had any trouble with the 10x2 drums on the old axles, but the larger ones should be an improvement. New new axles are the same 3" OD as the old one, just have a thicker wall .....


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

Bill & Kate said:


> Bill & Kate said:
> 
> 
> > We have a heavily loaded 277RL also. Already upgraded to Maaxis LR E tires with more capacity, and have been watching the shackles, etc. closely, and will upgrade at the first sign of wear. What worries me most is the 4400lb axles themselves - could your abnormal tire wear be attributable to a flexing or bent axle? If I ever have to upgrade the axles, I will go all the way and include 16" wheels - there appears to be plenty of room.
> ...


 I also was not thrilled with the weight/axle setup on my 298RE and did the Dexter EZ Flex/Wet Bolt system with 5 leaf springs and new Maxxis 8008 E rated tires all around.

Did all of it myself with a friend except swap the rubber on the rims. Just over $800 all in. Simple Tire prices are awesome and tire dates were 6 weeks old.

Griz


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

IBDAGRIZ said:


> Bill & Kate said:
> 
> 
> > Bill & Kate said:
> ...


Likewise on our 295RE. I went with Dexter 5200 lb axles and upgraded spring, wet bolts and Maxxis LRE and now Goodyear Endurance LRE tire. The 12x2 brakes were a definite improvement over the 10x2. Also upgraded all the brake wiring. My tires were also wearing on the inside with the 4400lb axles, the 5200lb axles seemed to have fixed that problem.


----------

